
Dolphin Progress Report - turbohz
https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2017/07/01/dolphin-progress-report-june-2017/
======
jeremynixon
Why is an update to a gamecube / wii emulator so highly upvoted? Am I missing
something? Would love to hear why it's more significant than it looks like at
first glance.

~~~
leonroy
It's probably one of the highest quality emulators out there. For example it
is fully compatible with the Gamecube and Wii controllers using your
computer's Bluetooth. They've reached a level where the console can even
access the Wii Online community and appears to Nintendo's servers as a
legitimate Wii (you still need to grab the encrytped blobs from your console
though).

To all intents and purposes they've completely emulated a Gamecube and Wii and
then gone many steps further in improving audio and graphics (original Wii is
capped at 480p - Dolphin can go to 4K or beyond with visuals rivalling even
the new Nintendo switch).

~~~
brachi
How does the quality of Dolphin compare to the PS2 emulator (pcsx2)? I looked
a their website and it seems they follow the same style of reports.

~~~
plix71
I'm not interested on the ps2 so I don't know about the current status of its
emulation, but this is what neobrain(author and contributor of a lot of
emulators) thinks about its management:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/emulation/comments/2ttbdk/play_the_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/emulation/comments/2ttbdk/play_the_ps2_emulator_that_looks_like_it_could/co2hd2z/)

Another reason dolphin blog reports are so important is because they inform
the community about progress and why decisions were made, that makes it looks
more friendly, open and democratic

